# screen print / plastisol transfer question



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

I been doing abit of custom plastisol transfers and im now in the process of making my website. When im adding items im thinking of labeling my plastisol transfers on tees as screen print instead of plastisol as I think its pretty much the same quality wise. Is it pretty much the same and I can label it as a screen print or is this a no no or do you think it might be better to label it as a plastisol transfer?

Cheers.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

Maybe "screen printed transfers". If a customer inquired further you could maybe explain plastisol transfers.. 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

